# Dell Vostro 1500 Interesting Problem with LCD



## ygtgxi (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello all, 

This is certainly the most interesting problem i have ever encounter. So this laptop in question is a brand new Dell Vostro 1500 with 2Gb of ram and dual core processor. Forgot my speed but its not really the issue here as with 2GB of ram, only 12% of memory is being use normally and I got this laptop for only about a week or two. graphics card is a crappy one with the intel intergrated graphic card but its fine for my purpose.

Okay here is my problem, my screen is 15 inches but the last 2 inches of the wide screen is just pitch black and also of the 13 inches that is displaying, the bottom one cm of it is just blue in colour. Also the screen is very gloomy and not dark even though the screen brightness is max out.

I called dell support rep and they instructed me to open up the panel and unplug my monitor and plug it back in and that work for a while but once i restart my laptop that same night ,the screen is back to 13 inches. Also now when it start, I do not even see the dell logo and i hear the hard drive running. Once windows load, the laptop screen will than display windows. So i suspect maybe it is my graphic card driver so i reinstall the driver and still did not work. I than plug it to another external monitor and do a Clone display and on the external display everything is displaying right.

I than ran dignostic test and receive the following LCD message. Error Code 0321. Msg: Error code 2000-0321. Msg: Unable to detect LCD but bear in mind only 13 inches of my 15 inches screen is showing.

Also even though this is a new laptop, i copied all my files and settings from my old fujitsu laptop which is a 13 inch S series laptop and its funny how even though as my vostro 1500 has the weird screen now,its exactly the same screen size as my old fujitsu laptop so is it possible when i transfer the settings, somehow i screw it up and old screen settings got transfer cuz i am still thinking if this is a hardware or software problem.

Cuzz if its hardware isnt it weird that just 2 inches of the screen is not showing after just 1 month?

What do you guys think? Btw i have also run windows recovery xp cd.


----------



## ygtgxi (Oct 15, 2007)

no one can help or offer advice?


----------



## sentinel786 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have exact same problem with my Vostro 1500 which is 3 weeks old.


----------



## hrmalik (Jun 22, 2008)

I just started facing the same problem today. My Dell Vostro 1500 is also just 3 weeks old. Everytime I have started the machine today, I have got no Dell logo, no Windows XP logo - just as ygtgxi said - and then once booting completes, Windows loads on a 13 inch display. If I restart the machine a few times and close and open the screen lid along with it, the LCD starts working normally. But, this is not what I expect from a new machine that I haven't even started fully using yet. 
:sigh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I would try reinstalling the video driver. . if that does not fix the problem, I'd let Dell have it back . . a new laptop should not have those issues


----------



## sentinel786 (Apr 19, 2008)

A complete system restore did not work so its not a driver problem.

DELL Technician was sent and he changed the LCD panel.
This solved it.


----------

